# AC controller using a Prius inverter



## eldis (Sep 3, 2013)

sergiu tofanel said:


> I have been building stepper motor controllers/drivers using the PIC24FJ16MC101 for a while now, and I am ready to try an AC controller. Given that the aforementioned PIC was originally conceived to run as an AC motor controller (it has 3 pairs of PWM drivers for a 3 phase setup), I would rather not build the high voltage drivers myself. Used Prius inverters go on Ebay for less than $250.
> 
> The question is:
> 
> Has anyone hacked into such an inverter, as to access the basic control signals? If so, where can I find such info?


You can check out a thread that I just started, maybe it is what you're looking for
http://www.diyelectriccar.com/forums/showthread.php/universal-bldc-acim-hv-controller-93282.html


----------



## gunnarhs (Apr 24, 2012)

sergiu tofanel said:


> I have been building stepper motor controllers/drivers using the PIC24FJ16MC101 for a while now, and I am ready to try an AC controller. Given that the aforementioned PIC was originally conceived to run as an AC motor controller (it has 3 pairs of PWM drivers for a 3 phase setup), I would rather not build the high voltage drivers myself. Used Prius inverters go on Ebay for less than $250.
> 
> The question is:
> 
> Has anyone hacked into such an inverter, as to access the basic control signals? If so, where can I find such info?


Here is one thread.
http://www.diyelectriccar.com/forum...transaxle-77938.html?highlight=prius+inverter
You can find more by using "prius inverter" in forum search 
(search threads for example)


----------

